# Wyndham Vacations vs Worldmark by Wyndham



## pdxballerz (Mar 28, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a point-based system and I have read just about all the recent information concerning these systems.  

I understand that these are two different systems based upon the old Fairfield/Worldmark systems.  

My question is:  Will owning in one system grant access to the other?  For instance will owning in the WBW system will we be able to have access to the old Fairfield properties?  

According to the Wyndham Website, all the properties are listed, with the FF properties listed as Club Wyndham Plus resorts, the Worldmark Properties are "associate" Resorts.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 28, 2010)

WorldMark owners have direct booking access to about 10 of the Wyndham resorts as associate resorts.  But there are only a very few units at those resorts that are available.  Typically there are two Wyndham units available for WorldMark owners at each resort although a few of them have some additional units.  WorldMark gives up a equal number of units at a few select resorts that are available to Wyndham owners. The result is that direct access between the two systems is very limited.

WorldMark owners who purchased before November, 2006 are currently grandfathered in to the exchange agreement for access to those units.  WorldMark owners who have TravelShare, a developer program that is available to those grandfathered owners if they purchase additional credits from the developer and to new owners who purchase from the developer also have access to the Wyndham associate resorts.  I'm not sure what the current status of new owners who purchase resale is in regards to the Wyndham associate resorts.

An update - your comment about all the resorts showing on the map got me curious.  I looked at the Wyndham map and found 21 WorldMark resorts listed as associates.  On the WorldMark map I found 18 Wyndham resorts listed as associates. In the owners only portion of the WorldMark web site I could access all of the 18 listed Wyndham associate resorts for booking.  (I'm one of those pre-2006 grandfathered owners.)  It looks like the count I initially posted was a little low.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2010)

In general, you should assume that any affiliate resorts are unavailable.  There are a few, but a *very* few---the affiliate agreements are there mostly to make the "wish book" for both systems look good.

As you are an Oregon resident, I would recommend WorldMark over Wyndham.  Many more nearby resorts, and a variety of other strengths.  If I did not live on the right-hand side of the Mississippi River, I'd own WorldMark too, but over here, Wyndham just makes more sense.


----------



## LLW (Mar 29, 2010)

You may find the list of Worldmark and WVR limited availability Exchange resorts through this link:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=212592#212592


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 29, 2010)

IMHOFairshare/Wyndamn - Lower Purchase Price Higher Annual Fees​
Worldmark/Wyndamn - Higher Purchase Price - Lower Annual Fees​
Additionally Worldmark Points can still be transfered owner to owner keeping the sunk cost low​ 
​YMMV


----------



## MikeMarriott (Mar 29, 2010)

Worldmark you can at least get a little for it when you try to move it. Wyndham(fairfield) has no value.


----------



## zcrider (Mar 29, 2010)

I have looked at both, but currently own none...........but I hear that WorldMark is a stronger trader thru II and RCI, maybe someone else can confirm if that is correct?
  It seems to me Woldmark is a lot more flexible as well, letting you roll points over to the next year if you didn't use them all.  You can also rent out points you don't need, or rent extra points you do need directly from other owners, so not as expensive per point to get the extras as now Wyndham requires you to only rent points from them at the price they set.
  Plus, with Worldmark if you buy more points later your MF per point drops and this is not the case with Wyndham as they all have deeds.  My biggest fear is that Wyndham will make Worldmark the Club almost worthless on the resale market later too???  I sure hope not, but  knowbody has the crystal ball.  
  As it has already been pointed out you live near more Worldmark resorts, so if the choice were mine it would be Worldmark for sure.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2010)

Worldmark is stronger in RCI.  Don't know about II.
Wyndham also allows you to roll points forward (pool credits)
Wyndham does not allow transfers between owners
Wyndham does have a component of per-point fees that drop as you own more


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2010)

Worldmark is very strong trader in II.  I own both properties and they each have their advantages.  The Worldmark properties are well located for us West Coast-based TUGgers,  and we love bonus-time and the complete flexibility of the system.

Fairfield is very strong on the east coast and is reputed to have very nice facilities (I've only stayed at one property).  However, they are more rigid in the usage of their points than Worldmark and it's considered a very weak trading property in RCI.  Worldmark is very strong in both II and RCI.

Good luck with your research -- both are good systems.


----------

